

Ask: How to make my linkedin profile less geeky and more marketing oriented? - DrorY

I am part of a team of 3. We're building our startup. We're All techies. We decided to divide responsibilities. I took the marketing roll which has always interested me.
A big part of marketing has to deal with investors, possible clients etc. making Linedin a very important media.<p>I am now stuck, trying to figure how out to make my linkin profile seem less geeky, and more relevant to the marketing position I've taken.<p>If anyone encountered a similar problem it would be great if you could share some tips.
======
buckpost
To be honest, LinkedIn doesn't offer a lot of creative flexibility but here's
a couple of ideas: 1\. You can make your profile less formal by giving it some
personality. 2\. Take the same approach to your company profile by injecting
some fun and liveliness.

Mark

------
jqueryin
You should share your LinkedIn url for better input.

